

Permanent launch of IPv6 at LinkedIn - danyork
http://engineering.linkedin.com/ipv6/permanent-launch-ipv6

======
p1mrx
Thanks, LinkedIn. Whenever a popular site enables IPv6, that's a bit less
traffic for ISPs' carrier-grade NAT equipment to carry, so more resources can
be focused on longer-term solutions.

Note that the screenshot of the developer console actually demonstrates a
formatting bug; it should say "[2620:109:c006:102::6cae:281]:443" instead of
"2620:109:c006:102::6cae:281:443". I think this was just recently fixed in
Chrome 37.

~~~
heaviside
Unless you're Verizon, who is still working on deploying IPv6.

[http://www.verizon.com/Support/Residential/Internet/HighSpee...](http://www.verizon.com/Support/Residential/Internet/HighSpeed/General+Support/Top+Questions/QuestionsOne/ATLAS8742.htm#)

------
jay44352
Yet, what seems to be their CDN (static.licdn.com) does not seem to be
reachable via IPv6...

